# Lowrance Hook 7



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Have had trouble with it turning on when I connect the power cord. Called Lowrance they said I need a new cord for $39. Well this weekend I decided to try again. I attached new 14 gauge wires to my existing plug. Use shrink, glue and solder connectors. Hooked it up to a 12 Volt battery but no Bueno. I checked my connection with a meter and had power. The pins are clean and have dielectric grease on them. How does it just stop and they know I need another 😈💩


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I had a Hook7x and the power cord was hard to connect. It would go in so far, then you really had to push it to get it to snap in.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

fishnpreacher said:


> I had a Hook7x and the power cord was hard to connect. It would go in so far, then you really had to push it to get it to snap in.


Yea I made sure it was in there. Talked to Lowrance 3 times, one said I need a new cable, one said get the serial number and call back then the third said to reset by hold the +and- down then turn it on.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The re- boot worked. Hold down the + and- keys then turn it on. Then I loaded my update. The only problem is that the map says I’m in Tulsa but the unit is in Oxford, GA


----------

